# Collecting our new puppy!



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

We're picking our new puppy up this weekend from Anzils Are there any other new Anzils puppys on this forum?


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Sarah, we picked Keltie up this morning from Anzils and have had a fab day with her, but I'm shattered. We can't praise Ant enough for all his help and of course his gorgeous puppies. 

Let me know how you get on. 

Cris


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi cris, I would love to see some pics if you get a chance. Who is the mum? We're setting off first thing in the morning and coming back later on Monday. Jools on the forum picked up Dexter, an American cockapoo last weekend from the April litter. He's extremely cute! Be in touch soon


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

How exciting :twothumbs: Hope journey home goes well and can't wait to hear all about the new furry member of your family - lots of photos please! Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Did you post a picture before with Isla and Dexter on or am I getting mixed up? Hope everything goes ok... looking forward to hearing how you got on x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hows it going Sarah ......... is Isla all settled?? :smile:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

come on where are the photos


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry for the late reply..............tooooooooo busy toilet training Ant is a fantastic breeder, well worth the 5 hour journey to him, Oh and he's a really nice guy too! Apart from the toilet training.....lots of accidents on the first night, we just didn't get there on time, she has just started to realise that it is better to do it out side, although there is still the odd accident if i take my eye off her, but she's getting the hang of it.
She cried for 45 minutes the first night then settled until we woke her. The last two nights she hasn't cried at all and slept, or should i say played, until we have got her. She's great around other dogs and i couldn't have wished for her to have a better temperament. So all in all, very happy with little Isla. I'll post some pics as soon as I have worked out how! SX


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No pressure .. we totally understand you have a puppy to care for and how much hard work it is in the first week .. but please hurry up (ha ha ha) we are so desprate to see little Isla xxxx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh good to hear your surviving the first week - its a bit of a shell shock isn't it - everyones right though 1st week defo the worst but Isla sounds like shes a really good girl - keep us posted j  x


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, echo the first week comments....it does get better and easier...so the wife tells me


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Funnily enough John thats what my hubby says too!!!


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope this is a picture of Isla in my profile. Not sure if my download worked!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah Isla is gorgeous. If you type photobucket in the search area above there have been several people telling you how to download photos onto her and even I have been able to do one but easier if they explain how as my instructions are rubbish


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Islas lovely ............. i had camcorder footage of when we visited Ant but my darling son manged to delete the lot along with last years hols & christmas - he wasn't in the good books with his dad (i did say he should have backed it up - didn't go down well)!!!  Hope little Islas being a good girl j x


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Sarah

Hope Isla is settling in well. She looks so like Keltie but not sure if she's from the same litter. Keltie's mum was one of the two golden brown spaniels and her dad was the cream poodle (forgotten their names - how awful of me!). She was from the litter of 9. 

Our first week is over and it's been great. We picked her up Saturday and on Monday I was confined to bed with a bug for 3 days, so had to leave the children to sort Keltie out and I have to say they did a great job. She survived her first bath and even let me use the hairdryer on her. She's a bundle of fun, today she slipped into the hall and finished off the cat's food, then in torrential rain she whined to go out and came back in filthy from digging in the mud and soaked - I assume she won't be one of those dogs who hates to go out in the rain, unfortunately for me, I'll be walking her in all weathers! She goes to bed without any fuss and is clean most mornings. The vet said she was a lovely healthy pup and she's having her 2nd injection next Sat and then the vet said she can go out 1wk after that - so she'll be 11 weeks (I thought you had to wait till they were 12 wks?). 

All in all, can't imagine life without her already, and really can't wait to go walkies with her.

Look forward to hearing all about Isla's antics.

Chris x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

yep my pup will have 2nd injection at 10 weeks then can go out after a week, varies from vet to vet I think


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, Still can't work out photo bucket, obviously you can all see the picture, but she doesn't come up when i do a thread. I know she's on my profile though Oh what a shame Jules that your son wiped the footage, thought only my kids did things like that! Islas been absolutely lovely, can't believe how lucky we have been with her. She seems to be toilet trained, touch wood! She is in the kitchen a lot at the moment with a stair gate into the hall. Whenever I leave the kitchen to do something in the house, she just lies down by the french doors which look out onto the garden, her favorite spot! She's met other dogs that i know, (don't worry she hasn't been on the ground yet) and she has got on really well with them. she had a large dog that barked a her the other day and wasn't at all phased by it. She's been passed around by all my daughters friends at the school gates, and taken all that in her stride! and basically we all love her to bits! Islas one of Pennys pups.


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Cris said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> Hope Isla is settling in well. She looks so like Keltie but not sure if she's from the same litter. Keltie's mum was one of the two golden brown spaniels and her dad was the cream poodle (forgotten their names - how awful of me!). She was from the litter of 9.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris, how exciting, i've just worked out that Isla and Keltie are sisters. I have a picture of them on the stairs together. Their mum is Penny and dad is Fudge. Looking forward to hearing about Keltie's antics as well Sarah x


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarah, Keltie wasn't in that picture on the stairs. Ant sent me that photo of 5 or 6 of them on the stairs, and I thought one of them was for us to choose, but a week later I went up to see Ant and we had the choice of much smaller puppies. The one's pictured were in the pen next door and were only a day older but from a smaller litter I think, hence the larger size. Fudge was definitely the dad but I suspect Penny's sister was Keltie's mum - does that make them cousins!!! Whatever they are it's lovely to know someone else with a close association.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

her 2nd injection next Sat and then the vet said she can go out 1wk after that - so she'll be 11 weeks (I thought you had to wait till they were 12 wks?). 


Hi cris, my vet said one week after - which i questioned as i thought it was 12 but theres a variety in opinions so i will till take my vets and go out tomorrow - only up the close and back (excited) Pleased ur little ones settled!!!! j x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

spindlelegs said:


> Hi everyone, Still can't work out photo bucket, obviously you can all see the picture, but she doesn't come up when i do a thread. I know she's on my profile though Oh what a shame Jules that your son wiped the footage, thought only my kids did things like that! Islas been absolutely lovely, can't believe how lucky we have been with her. She seems to be toilet trained, touch wood! She is in the kitchen a lot at the moment with a stair gate into the hall. Whenever I leave the kitchen to do something in the house, she just lies down by the french doors which look out onto the garden, her favorite spot! She's met other dogs that i know, (don't worry she hasn't been on the ground yet) and she has got on really well with them. she had a large dog that barked a her the other day and wasn't at all phased by it. She's been passed around by all my daughters friends at the school gates, and taken all that in her stride! and basically we all love her to bits! Islas one of Pennys pups.


Hi im not hundred percent sure but think if you go into your user cp and you have to click avitar and download picture to there so it will show up on your posts x


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Cris said:


> Sarah, Keltie wasn't in that picture on the stairs. Ant sent me that photo of 5 or 6 of them on the stairs, and I thought one of them was for us to choose, but a week later I went up to see Ant and we had the choice of much smaller puppies. The one's pictured were in the pen next door and were only a day older but from a smaller litter I think, hence the larger size. Fudge was definitely the dad but I suspect Penny's sister was Keltie's mum - does that make them cousins!!! Whatever they are it's lovely to know someone else with a close association.


Still think they are sisters, ours was from the smaller litter of 9 and I had both litters pictured on the stairs, hence the confusion Was she in the left or right hand pen?


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

jools said:


> her 2nd injection next Sat and then the vet said she can go out 1wk after that - so she'll be 11 weeks (I thought you had to wait till they were 12 wks?).
> 
> 
> Hi cris, my vet said one week after - which i questioned as i thought it was 12 but theres a variety in opinions so i will till take my vets and go out tomorrow - only up the close and back (excited) Pleased ur little ones settled!!!! j x


Hi Jools, Ant told me it would be 1 week after the injection, he did give me a reason why, but i have forgotton ......sorry!hno: S x


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Hi im not hundred percent sure but think if you go into your user cp and you have to click avitar and download picture to there so it will show up on your posts x


If my profile picture comes up on this post then it worked!


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

spindlelegs said:


> If my profile picture comes up on this post then it worked!


Thanks for that, it's easy when you know how x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Sarah, thanks for that (we're off out in a minute - yippee)!!! Haslemere watch out  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They'd be half sisters either way if Fudge was both of their dads but would be lovely if they were from the same litter, they both sound to be doing great, hope it does nt seem too long til your walks x


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Just booked Islas next vaccination for Saturday, so we'll be off for walkies a week after that, just in time for the school summer holidays! All i've got to do now is get her use to wearing her collar, she keeps trying to pull it off with her paw! S X


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

spindlelegs said:


> Still think they are sisters, ours was from the smaller litter of 9 and I had both litters pictured on the stairs, hence the confusion Was she in the left or right hand pen?


Hi Sarah, Keltie was in the pen on the left.


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Cris said:


> Hi Sarah, Keltie was in the pen on the left.


Hi Cris, I emailed Ant and he said that Keltie and Isla are sisters. How lovely to have pups from the same litter on the forum X


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Sarah, I was just coming on to tell you that I've heard from Ant and he told me the same!! How lovely.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh sisters ... you must stay in contact... thats lovely


----------

